# featured image shown as link in wordpress



## gurujee (Dec 15, 2011)

hi, i am new to wordpress & cms. recently working on my own site and used WP as CMS. using 'widely' of themes kingdom as my theme.

almost everything is running OK till i worked on setting featured image. everytime i set one featured image it is shown as a link and thats why not appearing at HOME page. Inserting image in a post is working but problem is on this featured image or its "slider post" feature.

guessing the theme is nivo slider embeded....

i have searched 72 hours for the solution.even tried at WP forum. mailed to themeskingdom but they dont bother as the theme is free. if anyone have idea, pls help.

pls take a look - Gurujee Swetachandan | Official Website of Gurujee Swetachandan

here the post *gurujeeswetachandan.com/creation/


----------

